# Where's the relay for autoretraction of steps on 05 Stargaze



## joeirish (Feb 5, 2008)

The title says it all...

I need to check the relay (the thingy that gets the steps to retract when the engine is started). Then I can also check the model number etc.

Thanks


----------

